# Windows 7



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyone familiar with it? I've heard it doesn't have outlook express or what Vista calls Windows mail. It's supposed to be web based e-mail which I hate. I'm about to have to get a new company laptop and I think 7 is the only thing out there right now.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Anyone familiar with it? I've heard it doesn't have outlook express or what Vista calls Windows mail. It's supposed to be web based e-mail which I hate. I'm about to have to get a new company laptop and I think 7 is the only thing out there right now.


I have it on my new laptop. I love it! No issues. On email, you download windows live....i think.. from their site and its kinda like the old outlook express...a standalone..at least its not attached to IE anymore, but it works well. I had Vista on it before and boy what a difference. I like it well enough I am thinking of upgrading my desktop from XP to it.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i went from xp to 7 on my desktop and i love it also.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

it's on my tablet... so far I love it. But I dont use it for work mail so.. I'm not sure about that part.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Picked up the new laptop tonight. After doing a little research at Microsoft, data transfer between Vista and 7 is supposed to be super easy. I've already got the data transfer cable from when I went from XP to Vista. I have close to 6,000 emails to transfer along with 36 message rules. I sure don't want to do that manually.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

6,000 emails??....dude....haven't you heard of the delete button?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Ive got way more than that D. 
I've got gb's of mail
I have every mail sent and received since the year 2004.
each one in their own pst by year.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yea D it's a work computer. I have to keep my emails for reference. I couldn't find my transfer cable last night and tried to set up an Ad Hoc network between the two. That didn't work either. Headed today to get anther cable.


----------



## kANdO (Dec 29, 2009)

IBBruin -

No need to buy a transfer cable. Just get yourself a USB memory key or a portable hard drive. You can export all your settings to a directory (put it on the portable drive/key) and then import from the directory.

Works much faster this way too!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

ah...work computer that's different. I thought you were talking personal.

Our IT guys hate me. I've been with the company since 2003 and like you have kept most of mine too....and I get lots. Saved my butt more than once.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

kANdO said:


> IBBruin -
> 
> No need to buy a transfer cable. Just get yourself a USB memory key or a portable hard drive. You can export all your settings to a directory (put it on the portable drive/key) and then import from the directory.
> 
> Works much faster this way too!


I'll check into the portable HD today. I almost got it working once and it was going to transfer 27.8gb.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Well I got it. I ended up buying the transfer cable. Transferring files was simple enough. I kept all my bookmarks even in Firefox. That surprised me. Pictures, documents, emails, contacts etc transferred with one click. The only real problem was during the transfer it didn't move my folder structure from Windows Mail (Vista) into Windows Live Mail (Window 7). I sort my incoming mail into 15 or so different folders using message rules. That took the most time getting all that straightened out. The message rules didn't transfer either.

The biggest complaint I have has to do with the Toshiba rather than Windows 7. The sales person told me it has a 7400 rpm HD. She failed to tell me about the built in feature in this Toshiba is to move the HD arm into a safe location if it detects vibration and it won't read as long as this arm is in that location. This is the computer I have in my truck so it vibrates all the time. Granted it takes a pretty good bump to pause it but we're talking about Mississippi, Alabama and Tennessee here.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Well I got it. I ended up buying the transfer cable. Transferring files was simple enough. I kept all my bookmarks even in Firefox. That surprised me. Pictures, documents, emails, contacts etc transferred with one click. The only real problem was during the transfer it didn't move my folder structure from Windows Mail (Vista) into Windows Live Mail (Window 7). I sort my incoming mail into 15 or so different folders using message rules. That took the most time getting all that straightened out. The message rules didn't transfer either.
> 
> The biggest complaint I have has to do with the Toshiba rather than Windows 7. The sales person told me it has a 7400 rpm HD. She failed to tell me about the built in feature in this Toshiba is to move the HD arm into a safe location if it detects vibration and it won't read as long as this arm is in that location. This is the computer I have in my truck so it vibrates all the time. Granted it takes a pretty good bump to pause it but we're talking about Mississippi, Alabama and Tennessee here.


Yeah but isn't that one reason Laptop harddrives get screwed-up...banging the arm against the disk? Maybe an air-pillow under it...hehe


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You're a quadding man and a handyman. Make a little desk to sit on your truck seat and put shocks under it.


----------

